# Laundy room redo which kind of drywall



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey guys and gals. I had a little issue over this weekend a had a pipe leak on my main floor and drain down into the laundy room. The water went flooded the celing and drained down a side wall with dry wall. I ripped down the celing and plan on putting up a drop celing but my issue is that one wall behind the washer and dryer is wood paneling. Since im redoing the laundry room im going to replace with drywall. Is there a certin drywall you would recommend over the other. I was thinking of using mold resistace drywall but didnt know if green board or cement board would be better. This laundy room is small show when we are using hot water is gets real humid in there.

Thanks in advance. Holt


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Can't hurt to use the mold resistant stuff or greenboard. If it gets too humid in there, you might want to put some vents in to disperse the humidity or a vent fan to get it out of the house.
Ron


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mold resistant drywall is like a dollar more per sheet. When in doubt just use it


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with the poster that said to install a vent, like in a bathroom. If you do have a humidity problem, it would be better to fix the problem, instead of trying to minimize the symptoms (ie mold and wall damage). I don't know definitively, but I've heard many people say the greenboard doesn't really help much compared to normal drywall as long as you prime and paint well. And concrete backer board wouldn't do much to help. The difference between concrete board and gypsum products is that water can penetrate concrete without hurting it, whereas gypsum turns to mush. But concrete can still get moldy.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*What type of Drywall to use in Humid L. room*



jimmy21 said:


> [Mold resistant drywall is like a dollar more per sheet. When in doubt just use it]


 I agree 100%. From personal experience! Additionally. Good ventilation would enhance the longevity of the materials used!:laughing::yes::drinkon't Drink and drive!!!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Use fiberglass drywll, like GP Densarmor. If you have another leak down the road, no worries. If you have a humidity issue, then get a small exhaust fan installed. Simple. :thumbup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just crack the window open in there. No window? A fan is required at all water sources, these days. Certain requirements for the fan termination, size of motor, etc. Google your local Building Department for their particulars. Here is one, for example: http://clerk.ci.seattle.wa.us/~scri...=1&u=/~public/code1.htm&r=14&Sect6=HITOFF&f=G Now is the perfect time to bring that room up to code. Be safe, G


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't waste your money on "green board". Go to "Dens Armor" or a similar product....


----------

